# Lost in Venice



## Marti Jacobs (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I want to share my experience in Venice, Italy. Yes, of course by my tittle we get lost, but relax, it didn't end in bad terms, in fact it was pretty good 

I consider myself as a seasonal traveler. I save all my money over a year so I can spend it on my trips. We spent just 2 days in Venice, from May 2nd to May 4th, two years ago, but we planned before which places we where going to visit, Of course Murano islands where in our list.

We arrived from Charles de Gaulle Airport at 8 pm o'clock, we were sooo tired because our flight was delayed by 8 hours!!! Just imagine, be all day at the airport, with lights, human traffic, airplanes traffic and everything stressful it can be an airport on the day. Each one with a backpack of 44 pounds, tired of the walking and trip in Paris. We are "experienced travelers", (at least that's what we thought) so we had all the direction to get to Locanda Ca' San Marcuola, it's not the nicest hostel, not the most comfortable, but for the price was fine for us (in fact, this kind of hotels are where we have found the best party atmosphere, but I recommend always be alert). Anyways! we started our way to the hostal, we thought it'll be easy like other cities we have visited, but Venice it's different, trust me, it is. We where lost over 3 hours! Venice has all this bridges and squares structure, ALL LOOKS LIKE THE SAME! It's easy to get lost, at least it is in Cannaregio neighborhood. 

You can go unnoticed, but suddenly you find yourself going through the same place for 16th time, without giving you come back to the same place you just saw 10 min ago!! Men, it's crazyy!!!!!

By one in the morning, after 3 boys that were drinking in front of a bridge stare at us, obviously, like we where lost travelers, they came to us talking in french, and this is the funny thing... They were staying at our hostel TOO!! 

We passed in front of our hostel many times without even knowing it. The thing was that we didn't appreciate the ad in front of the door that was just passing a small bridge reached in the dark. Which it was not so bad, because at the end we met 3 good friends in Venice. 


Moral: if you are traveling to a city where everything seems to have the same design, have the address is not enough. I recommend looking photographs of the different entries of the Hostal, you can save three hours of unnecessary walking.


----------



## Vulture (Apr 11, 2016)

I got lost there too... couldn't find the damn bridge to get back over the Grand Canal.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice, Paris is epic. I love how grungy it can be yet majestic as fuck.


----------

